# Replacing Leather on 99 Maxima



## Bow94z (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking at some Maximas, one concern is the worn leather driver and passenger seats (beige).

Question is, has anyone got their FRONT seats recovered before? What is a rough cost for this job?
Is there somewhere i should buy the leather covers from or should i leave that up to the upholstery place to get the supplies?

Thanks guys


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

You can buy seat covers from the dealer. should take 1-2 hours to install.


----------

